# Recycling Electronic Trash? Does your local town do it routinely?



## WhatInThe (Oct 10, 2014)

Does your local town pick up and/or recycle electronic trash such as old printers, monitors, towers, tvs etc or do you have to take some where if you would like to see it recycled?

Also many places will recycle curly Q fluorescent light bulbs but won't touch fluorescent tubes. Ironically as a business you are not supposed to throw out your used fluorescent tubes yet the private resident can throw a trash can full of them. I guess the volume of used tubes on residential trash pick up is still small enough that the recycling effort isn't worth it yet.


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

We have to haul the used electronics to Best Buy.


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't have much but what I have I take to a local PC repair shop they recycle it for me.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 8, 2015)

Like oldman, all goes to Best Buy.  Only problem is they will only take 3 items at a time.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 8, 2015)

The county landfill here accepts stuff like that with no fee.  You have to haul it to a special site.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 8, 2015)

Easy for me.  I haul and donate all my electronics to Goodwill, they have a computer store and resell all cables, cases, parts.  I have bought power/printer cords, drives, modems,,,etc for my use.  I remove the hard drives in both the PC's and printers then destory them and place them in our recycled trash.  They recycle all else and if you itemize you can get a receipt for your taxes.


----------

